# Next big storm?



## JD (Nov 25, 2008)

Anything on the horizon?  I want s'more.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks like snow showers all week..hopefully northern Vermont gets a few little dumps this week..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

Anything but this gawd awful rain that is still falling in my neck of the woods!


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 25, 2008)

decmber 5th is calling for some nice dumpage. nothing over half a foot though:sad:


----------



## awf170 (Nov 25, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Anything but this gawd awful rain that is still falling in my neck of the woods!



Basically all the mountains are going to get a foot of beautiful base building snow out of this.  Which is probably one the best things we could ask for this time of year.  So yeah, no complaining about this storm.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Basically all the mountains are going to get a foot of beautiful base building snow out of this.  Which is probably one the best things we could ask for this time of year.  So yeah, no complaining about this storm.



Loon was closed today, no skiing, I'm complaining


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Basically all the mountains are going to get a foot of beautiful base building snow out of this.  Which is probably one the best things we could ask for this time of year.  So yeah, no complaining about this storm.



I am confused though, some mountains got a foot, but many more got rain and fog after their little accumulation.  Not good for the base.  Guess it depends what loacation you're talking about.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> I am confused though, some mountains got a foot, but many more got rain and fog after their little accumulation.  Not good for the base.  Guess it depends what loacation you're talking about.


Heavy base building snow + Rain + Hard Freeze = Best possible long term effecting type of November snow storm.

I still would rather be skiing powder. But I am uncertain any ski resort claiming "powder" is not stretching the truth a bit. New snow is a better term for this type of stuff.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Heavy base building snow + Rain + Hard Freeze = Best possible long term effecting type of November snow storm.
> 
> I still would rather be skiing powder. But I am uncertain any ski resort claiming "powder" is not stretching the truth a bit. New snow is a better term for this type of stuff.



Green Mountain Goo might be a better term for this storm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Green Mountain Goo might be a better term for this storm



It's not about this storm..it's about the next storm..I'm greedy like JD..I always want more snow..:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 25, 2008)

I just wish we had more of the snow come down first before the rain to freeze to make a more solid base!


----------

